# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Champs Elysees Christmas Market Opening

## Valerie

Does anyone happen to know when the Christmas market at Champs Elysees opens this year? I'm hoping to be able to catch it on the opening night if it opens on Friday (we leave on Saturday to fly home). I can't seem to find accurate dates for this year (every site says something different!) but it appears it has opened on Friday the past 2 years so I'm hopeful. Just wondering if anyone happens to know the trend for opening :)

----------

